# Can you re use the carbon filter medium if you wash it ?



## silvershark

I would like to know if you would be able to reuse the black carbon filter in the fluval u4 internal filter, it says on the instructions to change them every two weeks but surely this will turn out to be expensive to buy them all the time, is ther any allternative ? Also i am still cycling my tank do i need these black carbon filters ? Will the filter still do its job if i dont use them, Thank you all very much.


----------



## Reefing Madness

No, you can't reuse the Carbon. After about 4 weeks its full and will only leach back into the system. You can however, remove the carbon from the filter and use the filter itself, after risning it out.


----------



## mikey1

silvershark said:


> I would like to know if you would be able to reuse the black carbon filter in the fluval u4 internal filter, it says on the instructions to change them every two weeks but surely this will turn out to be expensive to buy them all the time, is ther any allternative ? Also i am still cycling my tank do i need these black carbon filters ? Will the filter still do its job if i dont use them, Thank you all very much.



carbon only last a week or two....so the company is correct when stating that it should be replaced,

however, carbon serves absolutely no purpose unless you are trying to remove a medication you have added to the water, other than that carbon is waste and does nothing.....i have not used carbon in my filters for over 10 years,

in place of the carbon put more foam, wool, or bio balls in


----------



## Reefing Madness

Carbon use in the aquarium seems to be misunderstood. It seems like almost every book recommends it. Most fishkeepers use it. Every filter has it either built in or available as a separate media. However, it is completely unnecessary for constant use.

Carbon has certain functions in the aquarium. The main one is removing medications. Many medications are very strong and harmful and if not used properly or left in the tank too long can end up causing more harm than good. Because of this it is a good idea to use carbon to remove medications after treatment is complete.

There are a few other benefits of carbon.* They are mainly in the removal of odor and discoloration*. However, these things should not be an issue at all if enough water changes are being done. At this point it would simply be ‘if it can help, why not use it?’ That is where the other issues come in.


----------



## silvershark

Thank you, reefing madness, thats what i wanted to know.


----------



## silvershark

Thank you, mickey1
thats all i need to know.


----------



## madyotto

Reefing Madness said:


> Carbon use in the aquarium seems to be misunderstood. It seems like almost every book recommends it. Most fishkeepers use it. Every filter has it either built in or available as a separate media. However, it is completely unnecessary for constant use.I
> 
> Carbon has certain functions in the aquarium. The main one is removing medications. Many medications are very strong and harmful and if not used properly or left in the tank too long can end up causing more harm than good. Because of this it is a good idea to use carbon to remove medications after treatment is complete.
> 
> There are a few other benefits of carbon.* They are mainly in the removal of odor and discoloration*. However, these things should not be an issue at all if enough water changes are being done. At this point it would simply be ‘if it can help, why not use it?’ That is where the other issues come in.


OMG

Do some.research carbon has many job

The job it does the worst out of all of these is to remove medication as any metals present in all medication deactivates the carbon rendering it useless do medication boxs tell you to use carbon toremove med or a water change 
The. Main jobs. Carbon is good at is removing odor. Polishing water removing color and helping to keep kh more stable very needed for a stable Ph
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyotto

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyotto

Also you can buy carbon rods and put them in media bags which can fit any filter and last months
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

madyotto said:


> OMG
> 
> Do some.research carbon has many job
> 
> The job it does the worst out of all of these is to remove medication as any metals present in all medication deactivates the carbon rendering it useless do medication boxs tell you to use carbon toremove med or a water change
> The. Main jobs. Carbon is good at is removing odor. Polishing water removing color and helping to keep kh more stable very needed for a stable Ph
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't need to do any research on the subject. I know what it does. Its not needed, and when its full, it will leach into your system. 
If you want a water poisher get a Micron Filter, it works better. 
And it doesn't do much for your PH and KH sorry to say, gotta watch that Wikipedia, they are not always right.


----------



## Reefing Madness

madyotto said:


> Also you can buy carbon rods and put them in media bags which can fit any filter and last months
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, the stuff does not last a month. Depending on what you have in your system, the carbon will fill and then release it back into your water.


----------



## madyotto

Reefing Madness said:


> I don't need to do any research on the subject. I know what it does. Its not needed, and when its full, it will leach into your system.
> If you want a water poisher get a Micron Filter, it works better.
> And it doesn't do much for your PH and KH sorry to say, gotta watch that Wikipedia, they are not always right.


I never use wiki to find facts my kh creeps up over time unless I use a fair bit of carbon I use abouts half a sock full every 4 month for my 250 litre 

Wich holds my kh at the desired point in turn the stable kh leaves my Ph near as where I want it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ok then, heres one you didn't know about, this will make you think twice about using it.
Activated Carbon: HLLE Smoking Gun Found | Coral Magazine


----------



## madyotto

Reefing Madness said:


> Ok then, heres one you didn't know about, this will make you think twice about using it.
> Activated Carbon: HLLE Smoking Gun Found | Coral Magazine


i will have a read when i get chance but bet it wont stop me using it my dad was one of the UK's most valued molly guppy and neon breeders taught me everything i know and i learnt from experience only not GOOGLE
as it didn't exist in his day as i say if it is not broke do not change it which is what i wont do


----------



## Reefing Madness

Not saying you should change anything. If it happens though.......Just saying.........


----------

